# My girl's a Champion



## Skybox (Feb 10, 2015)

Hello all. It's been forever since I've posted. Better late than never. Just thought I'd share what our girl did last year. All finished. Quite an education as it was out first time showing. Many thanks also to our handlers Haley Whitcomb and Jamie Clute. 

CH Cloud9s Cindy Lou Who. "Charlie"


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Congrats! She is beautiful


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Huge Congratulations  You must be SO SO excited


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations! So exciting!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

That is awesome! Huge congratulations.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, she's stunning.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I saw her several times in the ring- she is a lovely girl!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Charlie is my Remi's niece! All related! I have seen her in the ring also. Congrats to you and Megan!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

She’s beautiful. Congratulations


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Congratulations! She's beautiful


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Well done. She looks fantastic.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

She is sooooo beautiful!!!!! Congratulations to all of you!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations! She is beautiful.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Fabulous news!! Congratulations!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

I love her! Congratulations!


----------



## Taylor Oliver (Jun 25, 2017)

Congratulations! She is stunning.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

What a gorgeous girl! Congrats!


----------



## Skybox (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks everyone. We are very happy. This was out first experience in showing. (Not for the faint of heart. lol) I'm mostly happy for Megan and Cloud9 Goldens of Deland, FL. Her breeding program is excellent. I was very hands off with the showing. I basically hid behind trees and other people while she was in the ring. That's how I would sum up conformation for me. Hiding and writing checks. All good fun though.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Congrats to you both.... She is beautiful!!!!:x:x


----------



## PattyMcN123! (Oct 15, 2017)

Beautiful girl! Congratulations!


----------

